# Today is spay day



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby goes in for her spay operation today. Hard not to give her breakfast at the usual time. This picture this morning seems to say "You won't let anything bad happen to me mom?"


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope everything goes well for Ruby today. Molly was back to normal by the next morning. The hardest thing was keeping her from running and jumping before the doctor said it was ok to do so.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope all goes well. Tucker sends get well puppy kisses.:smile2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wishing Ruby an uneventful surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

It's spay day for Chi-Chi as well. Best wishes for Ruby. Hope they both have easy recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure both puppies will be fine, so MY wishes are that you humans have a not-to-stressful day, and have your babie back in your arms very soon!!!❤


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing the girls Ruby and Chi-Chi a speedy recovery! 💐


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck Ruby and Chi-Chi.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Best wishes Ruby and ChiChi.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ruby and Chi Chi you will both sail through this I am sure. Moms on the other hand, do something fun to take your mind off things, then relax with a glass of wine.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Just picked up Ruby. She is a bit subdued but seems fine. The incision is very small which is a relief. Thanks for your kind words today.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad everything went well!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker sends Chi-Chi get well wishes and puppy kisses too!:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Hope Ruby and Chi Chi feel back to normal soon!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> Just picked up Ruby. She is a bit subdued but seems fine. The incision is very small which is a relief. Thanks for your kind words today.


Great news! I know that's a relief for you! Can't wait to get my baby back!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad it went well. Wishing same for Chi chi. Lola is scheduled for next Tuesday. I'll admit I'm nervous. I actually took the week off to be home with her.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

AWESOME great news Ruby is done and home and fine!

Praying for the same for little Chi Chi (and extra prayers for the worried moms)

Boomama Lola will do great also and you are such a good mom to take time off to be with her! Lucky girl.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> Just picked up Ruby. She is a bit subdued but seems fine. The incision is very small which is a relief. Thanks for your kind words today.


I'm so pleased for you and her. I admit, I am not looking forward to this. At. All.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm glad Ruby is back home and doing well! I hope she has a speedy recovery. Gracie had her spay surgery a month ago and sailed through it. Thinking of little Chi-Chi also!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Java will do great too Dawn! Sophie was done about 3 months ago and I was a nervous wreck too. But it is such a huge relief when they are done.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Whew! Chi-Chi ended up having 2 teeth extracted also. The roots were astonishingly (word?) long. But she came out happy to see us and is resting. I can't believe how worried I was LOL Glad this is over. Thanks everyone!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Glad to hear Ruby and Chi Chi are home and all went well. Hopefully you Moms are now fully recovered from the stress of their surgery. :thumb:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad things went well for Chi Chi too!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Java will do great too Dawn! Sophie was done about 3 months ago and I was a nervous wreck too. But it is such a huge relief when they are done.


I know. I think it's the anticipation of it coming up that is stressing me out. The vet wants to wait until her spay to microchip because the needle is so long. So... it's all of that. I want to make sure I'm doing everything right with this one, you know? lol


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Whew! Chi-Chi ended up having 2 teeth extracted also. The roots were astonishingly (word?) long. But she came out happy to see us and is resting. I can't believe how worried I was LOL Glad this is over. Thanks everyone!


Yay! Both are home and with their families!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Good news on Chi-Chi. Sending healing thoughts to both girls this evening.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Ruby and Chi-Chi are home!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

articshark said:


> I know. I think it's the anticipation of it coming up that is stressing me out. The vet wants to wait until her spay to microchip because the needle is so long. So... it's all of that. I want to make sure I'm doing everything right with this one, you know? lol


Our vet also said it was better to wait and microchip Truffles when she was spayed. Everything went well and I don't think she even noticed the incision.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful news for your babies. It's so hard to drop them off and then go home without them. They will soon be bouncing around like nothing at all happened!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So glad Ruby and ChiChi are home and doing well. Speedy recovery wishes to you all.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Makes me feel good to know Chi Chi is home and fine too! Yeah!! Two less worried moms too I'm sure.  
Sophie was a very rare one that did not do well at all with her spay. So am glad it went so well for you guys! It is amazing how fast they bounce back.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby had a very peaceful night and is creeping around gingerly this morning. We are carrying her down the back stairs to the yard. She ate a little from her kong and got her pain meds. I gave her homeopathic arnica yesterday and today. She is starting to scratch at the incision so I might have to put her in the onesie. 

From the picture you can see that her eyes are glassy with tear production and she looks a little rumpled but she isn't crying and she growls at Jasper if he gets too close to her food. Which all seems like a sign of a pup who is doing fine.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a pathetic face she is giving mommy! Glad she had a quiet night. Once she is done with her pain meds she will get that sparkle back in her eyes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh Ruby...hugs going your way. Gentle hugs that is. Poor baby. Now for a photo of her back to normal.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ohhhhh....Poor little Ruby.  Looks like she is wondering what happened with those big brown eyes. Did she have laparoscopic procedure? Give her lot's of hugs from us here!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Ohhhhh....Poor little Ruby.  Looks like she is wondering what happened with those big brown eyes. Did she have laparoscopic procedure? Give her lot's of hugs from us here!


It wasn't laparoscopic but she did have the hydrating drip which is apparently a good thing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was just curious because Truffles did not have a laparoscopic procedure. Her incision was about 1.5 inches. She never touched the incision and was back to normal the next day. Hope Ruby recovers quickly too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes it's worrisome for the girls! The boys are so much easier it seems!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Yes it's worrisome for the girls! The boys are so much easier it seems!


I don't know... I think it's pretty dependent on the animal. Kodi did NOT think getting neutering was "much easier". He had a very hard time for several days, though I am pretty sure it was more related to disorientation from the anesthesia (and possibly the pain meds too) than a problem with pain. He did better when I stopped the pain meds.

I'm really glad to hear that both girls are home and on the mend!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

You can see that Ruby's eyes look a little less forlorn this morning. Yesterday she was very subdued and didn't eat or drink very much which had me worried. We took her to the lake in the evening and carried her to the sand and she did stroll around a little and had a poop. She seemed better for being outdoors. The only food she seemed interested in was sardines so she got a few of those. She had a peaceful night and her incision is looking good. I was wondering if the pain medication might be slowing her down but she hasn't had it yet today and is still just snoozing at my feet. I am lucky to be able to work from home when I need to so I am staying with her again today. I would like her to be back to her old self but there doesn't seem to be anything to be actively worried about and our vet's office is nearby so I will keep my anxiety at bay for another day.

How has Chi Chi been doing?


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker sends get well soon puppy wishes to both Ruby and Chi-Chi. Wishing them a speedy recovery and getting back to Zoomies soon!:smile2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> You can see that Ruby's eyes look a little less forlorn this morning. Yesterday she was very subdued and didn't eat or drink very much which had me worried. We took her to the lake in the evening and carried her to the sand and she did stroll around a little and had a poop. She seemed better for being outdoors. The only food she seemed interested in was sardines so she got a few of those. She had a peaceful night and her incision is looking good. I was wondering if the pain medication might be slowing her down but she hasn't had it yet today and is still just snoozing at my feet. I am lucky to be able to work from home when I need to so I am staying with her again today. I would like her to be back to her old self but there doesn't seem to be anything to be actively worried about and our vet's office is nearby so I will keep my anxiety at bay for another day.
> 
> How has Chi Chi been doing?


The morning after the surgery Chi Chi was quiet but eating, drinking and pooping fine. By evening she was her old sassy self! This morning she wanted to play outside but our vet advised us to only let her out for potty purposes. She wolfed down her breakfast and "helped" me get dressed for work. Other than the shot given by the vet, she has not had any pain meds. Hoping Ruby perks up today. It is so hard seeing them in that drowsy state.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> The morning after the surgery Chi Chi was quiet but eating, drinking and pooping fine. By evening she was her old sassy self! This morning she wanted to play outside but our vet advised us to only let her out for potty purposes. She wolfed down her breakfast and "helped" me get dressed for work. Other than the shot given by the vet, she has not had any pain meds. Hoping Ruby perks up today. It is so hard seeing them in that drowsy state.


So glad that Chi Chi had a smooth experience. They say that some Havanese are sensitive to anaesthesia so that might be why Ruby is having a harder time. The pain meds also say lethargy is a side effect so that could be a factor too. She is is improving but very slowly. She is not a picky eater but since the operation she will only eat sardines. I am going to try mixing sardines into her regular food. She also won't drink unless I put a little chicken broth in the water. Hope that doesn't last much longer.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> So glad that Chi Chi had a smooth experience. They say that some Havanese are sensitive to anaesthesia so that might be why Ruby is having a harder time. The pain meds also say lethargy is a side effect so that could be a factor too. She is is improving but very slowly. She is not a picky eater but since the operation she will only eat sardines. I am going to try mixing sardines into her regular food. She also won't drink unless I put a little chicken broth in the water. Hope that doesn't last much longer.


It's so good you were able to stay home with her. Are sardines a part of her normal diet? Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Poor Ruby. She does look sad! I'm sure the pain meds could make her drowsy. They did my corgi when she was on some pain meds. Plus it can take a day or so for the anesthesia to completely leave their system, I believe. I'm sure she'll be fine. Just give her a day or too and I bet you see her becoming her old self.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet girl....Ruby looks very comfortable and cozy in her bed.  Scout and Truffles send lot's of licks and kisses.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> It's so good you were able to stay home with her. Are sardines a part of her normal diet? Haven't tried them yet.


We just lucked into the sardine solution. She was refusing everything except one treat that was a bit fishy (Honest Kitchen Quickies that someone on the forum had suggested previously as a good training treat). I realized that she seemed to want something fishy and the only thing we had in the house that fit the bill was a stray can of sardines. Turns out that was the only food she wanted. I hate fishy smells but anything for my pup!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> The morning after the surgery Chi Chi was quiet but eating, drinking and pooping fine. By evening she was her old sassy self! This morning she wanted to play outside but our vet advised us to only let her out for potty purposes. She wolfed down her breakfast and "helped" me get dressed for work. Other than the shot given by the vet, she has not had any pain meds. Hoping Ruby perks up today. It is so hard seeing them in that drowsy state.


Good to hear little Chi-Chi is back to her old self.  Truffles slept when I brought her home, but the next day she was back to normal. She also had a pain shot by the vet that may have helped.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh Ruby is breaking my heart that sad little face so glad she and Chi Chi are both home and on the road to recovery! Sophie did have laparoscopic surgery but had a terrible time with it. Either it's not really that much better than traditional or I would hate to think of how she would have been had we gone that route. I've often wondered why some pups do so much better than others.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby wasn't improving this afternoon so I emailed our breeder who confirmed that this post-op reaction was not quite normal and so I took Ruby to the vet. Her temperature was normal but the vet thought that her stomach was upset from the anesthesia and the pain meds. She gave her some subcutaneous fluids to redydrate her and something to settle her stomach. She checked the incision site and said that all was well and she wasn't in pain. You can see from the photo that Ruby has perked up considerably since then and ate her dinner (not sardines)! Her eyes look brighter and she seems more spirited. Thanks for all your good wishes.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Ruby has perked up; she looks great, so cute with her pink tongue out! You're a good Hav mama to reach out to the breeder and vet to figure out why she wasn't improving.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Heal up little Ruby. Glad to know Chi-Chi is on the mend.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh hooray for Ruby!! She looks like she is feeling much better. Kudos for following your Mom instincts and reaching out for help.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww....Ruby looks so cute with her little rehydrated pink tongue!!! :biggrin1: It looks like she is feeling lots better!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Feel better soon, Ruby! She does look much better in this latest picture.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Awww sweet little girl...she does look better in the last pic! She's so lucky to have a mom that takes such good care of her and had her rechecked. I'll bet by tomorrow she'll be back to or close to the old Ruby.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Whew! Happy to see Ruby perked up. She looks like she'll be up and at 'em tomorrow.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Good to see her getting back to herself. They are like any of us with surgery I guess. Takes a day or two to start feeling a little better. Keep pampering her....she won't mind!!!:laugh2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad to hear she's doing better. Fluids can do wonders for an animal that's not feeling up to snuff!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I am so glad that Ruby is feeling better. You are a good mama!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

She looks much better. Hope she keeps improving.


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

Good luck. Charlie did just fine. The hardest part was keeping him from running and jumping for 14 days. I did my best but he is a puppy and obviously he ran and jumped during that time. The onesie worked perfectly instead of the cone.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Adding on to this thread since I just got a call from the vet that Lola did well with her spay, is wide awake and now noisily objecting to being in the cage and rattling at the door. Good girl! She also had an umbilical hernia fixed and got microchipped. I get to pick her up in three hours. Onesies are ready.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> Adding on to this thread since I just got a call from the vet that Lola did well with her spay, is wide awake and now noisily objecting to being in the cage and rattling at the door. Good girl! She also had an umbilical hernia fixed and got microchipped. I get to pick her up in three hours. Onesies are ready.


Hope she has a smooth recovery. Ruby had internal sutures which didn't itch so I didn't need to use my onesies or inflatable cone collar.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Eveningpiper said:


> Hope she has a smooth recovery. Ruby had internal sutures which didn't itch so I didn't need to use my onesies or inflatable cone collar.


Like Ruby....Truffles had a tiny incision with internal sutures, skin glue and never touch the incision. Good to hear that little Lola is already doing great!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wishing a speedy recovery for Lola. Chi Chi never wore the collar either. She did wear the onesie because she wouldn't stay out of the dirt when she went potty outside (and because she looked so cute in it :wink2


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> Adding on to this thread since I just got a call from the vet that Lola did well with her spay, is wide awake and now noisily objecting to being in the cage and rattling at the door. Good girl! She also had an umbilical hernia fixed and got microchipped. I get to pick her up in three hours. Onesies are ready.


Oh I'm glad! We always worry about our little ones.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have no idea what kind of sutures she'll have. She had an umbilical hernia repaired so I don't know if that will make a difference. I'm also hoping they didn't shave her front leg for the IV. I asked the tech in the morning, and she said she'd tell the doc, but who knows if she did or if they bothered to care. I actually like this new, young vet a lot (I've been going to the same vet practice for 20 years,but she's only been there two years), who is aligned with a lot of what I've read here regarding feeding and titers and whatnot, so I'm hopeful. I'll find out soon.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She's home and confused. She met me at the vet with a wagging tail, but then didn't want to come into the house, gave me the _who are you look_ a few times, and wanted to lie down in the grass outside. She drank water, but turned her nose up at all food. She's having trouble getting comfy, but is otherwise okay. The vet didn't shave her leg, but she has external sutures, about two inches long due to the hernia along with the spay. She also didn't try to give her a cone, recommending onesies when I can't watch her, and nothing otherwise. Here's the requisite onesie photo:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohhh that is adorable and breaks my heart at the same time. Look at those sleepy little girl eyes! So glad it's over and she's fine now just some healing to do and it will all be behind you. I just want to scoop her up and hug her!!! Hug her one for me.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Lots of hugs for Lola. :crying: Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope she has an uneventful and quick recovery from her spay. The photo of her is both sad and adorable at the same time.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, poor sweet Lola! I hope she is feeling better soon, we all wish we could give her a little love!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Lola's onesie is so cute. You can tell she isn't 100% but I hope she gets there quickly.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh dear. My heart goes out to your little Lola. I want to send her hugs and cuddles...when she's feeling better that is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor baby! I always feel bad for the babies when they have their surgeries, but I think I'm cringing even more these days, knowing that Pixel's isn't that far in the future!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, she seems to be one of lucky who bounces back quickly. She's subdued, but ate, walked, and has been following me around wagging her tail this morning. Good girl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Well, she seems to be one of lucky who bounces back quickly. She's subdued, but ate, walked, and has been following me around wagging her tail this morning. Good girl.


Oh, SO happy to hear that!!! It gives me hope!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> Well, she seems to be one of lucky who bounces back quickly. She's subdued, but ate, walked, and has been following me around wagging her tail this morning. Good girl.


Good news! She looked so forlorn in the photo you posted.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is great news! And the even better news is we only have to do this once  Love picturing Lola happy again!!


----------

